# Marine Electronics Help



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello fellow OGF's, I am not really familiar with the trolling motors with foot pedals and fish finders and need some guidance. Here is the deal, I am building my own pontoon and want to include both a trolling motor with a foot pedal and a fish finder in the front of the boat. The boat in total is 11'6 by 5' but right now the room I have left is 3 1/2 ft by 5 but the pontoons take up a foot on each side so there is 3 1/2 by 3 foot of space left inbetween the pontoons. My question is, is it enough room? I would like to make a battery compartment with part of that 3 1/2 by 3 ft space if possible. Here is the trolling motor and fish finder I am currently looking at:

Humminbird 596c HD DI
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Humminbird_500_Series_Sonar/descpage-HB50.html#multiview

The 45 lb one
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Minn_Kota_Edge_Bow_Mount_Trolling_Motor/descpage-MKEBN.html


Thanks in advance.


----------

